# Suche Clan



## spritzer (3. August 2009)

Hi Leute 
ich suche einen Clan der noch einen ambitionierten Spieler sucht...
ich spiel CSS, FIFA und Trackmania Nations For Ever.
Würde mich auf antworten freuen..
greez nils


----------

